# The GM-backed robo-taxi startup Cruise Automation is reportedly struggling to refine its self-driving car technology



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

https://www.businessinsider.com/cru...elf-driving-tech-2019-6?utm_source=reddit.com
lol

Among the issues reportedly experienced by Cruise vehicles are near-accidents, getting stuck in the middle of a trip, taking 80% longer to complete a trip than a human driver would, and erratic braking and steering.

The computers in the vehicles also shut off completely on occasion, including at one point during a ride taken by Honda Motor CEO Takahiro Hachigo, according to The Information's report.

The vehicles are expected to be only around 5%-10% as safe as human-driven vehicles by the end of this year, according to internal data cited by The Information.

lmao


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

Well, there's a shock.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

General Maintenance


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

LOL

This is a company that can't even make a halfway decent human-driven vehicle that doesn't fall apart within 5 years.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> https://www.businessinsider.com/cru...elf-driving-tech-2019-6?utm_source=reddit.com
> lol
> 
> Among the issues reportedly experienced by Cruise vehicles are near-accidents, getting stuck in the middle of a trip, taking 80% longer to complete a trip than a human driver would, and erratic braking and steering.
> ...


What a joke. Has the Tomato seen this news??!!


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> https://www.businessinsider.com/cru...elf-driving-tech-2019-6?utm_source=reddit.com
> lol
> 
> Among the issues reportedly experienced by Cruise vehicles are near-accidents, getting stuck in the middle of a trip, taking 80% longer to complete a trip than a human driver would, and erratic braking and steering.
> ...


Bet the Honda CEO laughed all the way back to Japan.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

We are shocked and suprised. Maybe a little tweek will sort it out?
I'm sure they know what they are doing and it will all work out 
I wonder if there's anyway I could invest in these vehicles?


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Can you imagine these things in a typical Midwestern winter storm?


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

It's unfortunate so many ?? Americans rely on GM for employment.
Other than Trucks GM is disappointing past 4 decades

A cir 1950s corporate mentality in 2019
Change or Die
⚠Traditional Detroit has too much operational baggage ? unlike Waymo



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Bet the Honda CEO laughed all the way back to Japan.
> 
> View attachment 328155


⚠Doubtful

Seriously, all these global manufacturing companies are tied together. ?Bet u a lot of the Cruz hardware came from one of Honda's (12) TWELVE USA factories ?.?
Why do u think Takahiro Hachigo was in the vehicle in the first place? Checking on his stuff's performance and he ain't laughing

Just like counties. If the EU and China ?? Have a GDP decrease , USA ?? isn't far behind.

?Global Community ?

https://hondainamerica.com/manufacturing/
?WHERE THERE IS OPPORTUNITY THERE WILL ALWAYS BE PROBLEMS ? U can't stop what's coming


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

RabbleRouser said:


> It's unfortunate so many ?? Americans rely on GM for employment.
> Other than Trucks GM is disappointing past 4 decades
> 
> A cir 1950s corporate mentality in 2019
> ...


You honestly think Honda wants GM to beat them to market and take market share from them????

For the good of the global community?????


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

goneubering said:


> What a joke. Has the Tomato seen this news??!!


The Tomato currently posts under a number of new user names but spends his time now accusing me (and others) of being the Tomato

It's very childish


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> You honestly think Honda wants GM to beat them to market and take market share from them????
> 
> For the good of the global community?????
> 
> View attachment 328218


There's no "beating them or beating anyone" it's not 1980.

It is a cooperative venture. They need each other.
Reminder: u were unaware that Honda Motors has Not 1, but 12 USA ?? Factories.

?global manufacturing community ?

Uber drivers need not apply
​


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RabbleRouser said:


> There's no "beating them or beating anyone" it's not 1980.
> 
> It is a cooperative venture. They need each other.
> Reminder: u were unaware that Honda Motors has Not 1, but 12 USA ?? Factories.
> ...


Isn't it really funny how @RabbleRouser and a now extinct user by the name of "Ecomcon" have a fancy for the same GIF?

It's almost as if .... they are the same user!

Which is against the rules of UP, BTW

Check it out here:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/self...miserable-says-new-study.309142/#post-4722413


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

[


iheartuber said:


> Isn't it really funny how @RabbleRouser and a now extinct user by the name of "Ecomcon" have a fancy for the same GIF?
> 
> It's almost as if .... they are the same user!
> 
> ...


always your fallback position Greg, the personal attack.
Inability to respond to or stay on Topic with your 3 UP accounts

Weak, very weak Greg ? Mr "multi" accounts
A. @iheartuber ✅
B. @Thetomatoisajoke ✅
C. @goneubering ✅

Your employer https://secureenergy.org/
really lowered the bar for u. Sad

Reminder: huff & puff all like
u can't stop what's coming ✅


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RabbleRouser said:


> [
> 
> always your fallback position Greg, the personal attack.
> 
> ...


When I find evidence that you are actually the same person behind another UP account, whether it's the Tomato or whoever, I will make it known

I encourage you to find ANY archived post by the Tomato that sounds like me in ANY way

Spoiler alert: it doesn't exist


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> When I find evidence that you are actually the same person behind another UP account, whether it's the Tomato or whoever, I will make it known
> 
> I encourage you to find ANY archived post by the Tomato that sounds like me in ANY way
> 
> Spoiler alert: it doesn't exist


He's the Tomato. Or a Tomato clone.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

goneubering said:


> He's the Tomato. Or a Tomato clone.


I heard a rumor that after the username Tomatopaste got booted from UP several of the Tomato's co-workers opened accounts.

But I think that's bs. It's all just the one guy.

He just couldn't help himself to post the GIF from the movie Team America. He forgot he posted the same exact GIF as "Ecomcon"

I didn't forget.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RabbleRouser said:


> Because I'm the only person to use that Gif ?
> Weak Greg, even for u and ur employer https://secureenergy.org/
> AKA: Tomato ? Central
> 
> ...


Where has it been documented that I'm the Tomato besides just you saying it based on absolutely nothing?

Show us some proof. Here's what you do: find a post by the Tomato, then find a post by me, and if you see any similarities, let us know.

But guess what? That doesn't exist!!! ?


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

The mods will disable the account known as “RabbleRouser” very soon

Think of another name for your next account

My suggestion

BigWillieStyle


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

iheartuber said:


> The mods will disable the account known as "RabbleRouser" very soon


*This end of the Pool too deep for u Greg* ? Tomato ???@iheartuber @Thetomatoisajoke @tomatopaste .......Run to mommy LOL"_rabble rousers a meanie, he made me cry ? "_


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RabbleRouser said:


> *This end of the Pool too deep for u Greg* ? Tomato ???@iheartuber @Thetomatoisajoke @tomatopaste .......Run to mommy LOL"_rabble rousers a meanie, he made me cry ? "_


If by "running to mommy" you mean holding you accountable to the same rules of this board we all agreed to when we signed up then sure I'm running to mommy.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

iheartuber said:


> If by "running to mommy" you mean holding you accountable to the same rules of this board we all agreed to when we signed up then sure I'm running to mommy.


 this just in. Good Work tomato Greg @iheartuber

*Florida law to allow autonomous cars-when they're ready
https://phys.org/news/2019-06-florida-law-autonomous-vehicles-humans.html*


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

RabbleRouser said:


> There's no "beating them or beating anyone" it's not 1980.
> 
> It is a cooperative venture. They need each other.
> Reminder: u were unaware that Honda Motors has Not 1, but 12 USA ?? Factories.
> ...


Doesn't matter if it's the 10's or 80's. Wall Street and businesses work the same.

Next your gonna tell me Amazon and Netflix aren't rivals but working for the greater good of the community.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

https://www.businessinsider.com/cru...elf-driving-tech-2019-6?utm_source=reddit.com


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> https://www.businessinsider.com/cru...elf-driving-tech-2019-6?utm_source=reddit.com


Technology ain't waitin' on U
Ya can't stop what's comin'

https://www.wired.com/story/strange-mating-rituals-self-driving-car-companies/


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

80% longer to get anywhere...

I'm impressed...

I thought it would be at least double.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

I can see a day, many years from now, where they may get one on the road in it's full autonomous glory. Then the the kids start hacking them, blinding the cameras with lasers or painting over them. That will ultimately cause a full reset in the SDC industry forcing all back to the drawing board (er CAD) to find different technologies.

https://gizmodo.com/a-60-hack-can-fool-the-lidar-sensors-used-on-most-self-1729272292


----------

